# WM Seaside Fractional for sale on eBay (June 2021)



## Eric B (Jun 4, 2021)

There's a WM Seaside Fractional for sale on eBay right now if anyone is interested.  The broker doesn't really seem to know what it is, but had an estoppel showing it was Residence Club.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 5, 2021)

As someone had asked, here's the estoppel that the broker had on it.


----------

